# Outers Shotgun Cleaning Kit



## schlegelkid24 (Aug 24, 2010)

this is a nice shotgun kit and it is old it has a book with the kit and the book has a copyright of 1965 here is the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1154


----------

